# Has anyone tried the new Citadel Texture paints?



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was wondering how much sand texture is in these paints.....is it thick with it....is it thin?....what size is the grit in it....big....small....both?

Anyway the reason im asking is because I think the Citadel Texture: Blackfire Earth color would be a great way to base stuff that you want to look rusty as its the right color and the grit would make the rust look more realistic....if the grit isnt to heavy and to big.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ok i bought armaggedon dust and you really have to get a huge blob on your brush for it to work. my brother spreads it out too thinly and it looks like he has painted the base with desert yellow


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok cool. For basing that sounds like it would suck but its what I was hoping to hear. This might actually work for basing a rust effect. Ill have to give it a try. Thanks for the reponse.


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

Texture paints aren't too bad, but as Techpr1est pointed out, you really do need to get a massive blob of the stuff on your brush for it to leave any sort of real effect. Good stuff for relatively large areas, but if you were trying to drop texture on a smaller area (say, to give the illusion of gore on a chainaxe or make the edges of a vehicle hull look like it's lightly rusting away) then you _might_ be better off gluing a tiny amount sand or modeling flock on, painting it and drybrushing over. Otherwise you'll end up with a severe case of the clumps.

On another note: At the moment I'm using the Stirland mud texture paint to muck up the mudflaps and wheels on my Chaos bikes and it works a bloody treat for that sort of thing.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had great success with the texture paints... Though Stirland mud seems to have the best amount of grit/paint. It dries kinda glossy though to add to the mud look.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so I got some Armagedon Dust, simply because my GF likes teh name, not because I actually intended to use it. I've just put it on a base as a tester and to be honest I'm not convinced it's great for basing. I'll stick with sand and PVA glue. 

Like the others said though, it'll probably be great for mucking up tank treads, but I have a snow theme for my army so absolutely no use to me. 

attached some pics for you to see:
View attachment 959935471


View attachment 959935472


Rev


----------

